# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Does HGH shrink your testes & penis?

## Armythug

Whilst reading about HGH on W i k i p e d i a (Just do a search on it for HGH)
i found the following info under the Excesses paragraph :-

"Prolonged use of HGH over time will decrease size and volume of testes, in addition to shrinking the size of the penis. It has also been linked to decreasing both the anterior and posterior regions of the pituitary gland. Also lactation in men has been reported."

Any one think this is true or has someone added this for a laugh?

Also they got good article titled 

"HGH treatment for athletic enhancement"

----------


## JimInAK

That was written by the same people that wrote "Reefer Madness"... LOL

Fear mongering is a time honored American tradition to keep those who can't think for themselves from taking part in activities that special interests would rather that they not participate in.

From my experience, the shrinkage issue is an outright lie.

----------


## Armythug

Cheers JimInAK was thinking it was lie as i've did so much reading on HGH and this was the first time i came across such a Bull-S** article!

LOL  :Haha:

----------


## Klimax

Some clowns like to write on wikipedia sometimes. Enjoy the reading and then do real researches.

----------


## CHAP

HELL NO. Never use HGH myself,but research enough to know that is crap

----------


## DCannon

I call bullsh!t

----------


## fossilfuel7

This is total BS. If anything..I know of guys who say they actually gained girth(not length) after a year or more on GH and they were dead serious.

I can't remember who the guy was that said the same thing on here a year or 2 ago when there was a thread about this issue.

----------


## ScotchGuard

I've been on HGH and IGF for 6 months. My jonson's gotten so long I have to tie it around my leg before I squat. LOL I love reading articles like that. It just makes me smile thinking about all the guys that's going to run out and measure themselves. LOL The main body of this forum has their head on straight. Good place to ask fringe questions. And no, HGH does nothing to your nuts or penis. Hasn't to mine anyway.

----------


## JimInAK

Oppression is often perpetrated through the application of lies. That time honored tradition is alive and well, right here and now in America. 

When the powerful and connected special interest players want to control the unwashed and uninformed majority, they control the message and often hide the truth... much the same way as it's said that history is written by the victor. Power often does not yield to truth, when the truth doesn't serve their hidden agenda.

I love to shine the light of truth in an otherwise dark void and watch the deceivers scurry for cover, like roaches looking for a safe dark place to hide.

There isn't anywhere to hide on this forum.

----------


## Klimax

> Oppression is often perpetrated through the application of lies. That time honored tradition is alive and well, right here and now in America. 
> 
> When the powerful and connected special interest players want to control the unwashed and uninformed majority, they control the message and often hide the truth... much the same way as it's said that history is written by the victor. Power often does not yield to truth, when the truth doesn't serve their hidden agenda.
> 
> I love to shine the light of truth in an otherwise dark void and watch the deceivers scurry for cover, like roaches looking for a safe dark place to hide.
> 
> There isn't anywhere to hide on this forum.


BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU :Wink/Grin:

----------


## DSM4Life

> BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU


and so am i...

----------


## JimInAK

I glad someone is watching me... but who is watching THEM ???

LOL !!!

----------


## JimInAK

And why doesn't someone start a rumor that THEY have shrunken penis syndrome ???

----------


## starkiller

I can not really attest to this but it is truly some funny [email protected]#. do a google for steroid in images youll find a funny pic that relates to this lol

----------


## fm2002

> Whilst reading about HGH on W i k i p e d i a (Just do a search on it for HGH)
> i found the following info under the Excesses paragraph :-
> 
> "Prolonged use of HGH over time will decrease size and volume of testes, in addition to shrinking the size of the penis. It has also been linked to decreasing both the anterior and posterior regions of the pituitary gland. Also lactation in men has been reported."
> 
> Any one think this is true or has someone added this for a laugh?
> 
> Also they got good article titled 
> 
> "HGH treatment for athletic enhancement"


Steroid use will shrink your balls, but never heard anything about HGH causing any increase or decrease in the penal area.

----------

